# Drill Doctor and the Kreg pocket hole drill bit



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never used the Drill Doctor or sharpened a drill bit for that matter, but I've recently found out that my Kreg drill bit has lost its sharpness. Happened awfully quick too, IMO, because I must have only drilled 3 dozen holes through soft doug fir. Maybe because I was using an impact wrench when I should have used my drill driver but that's my only theory. Either that or drill bits just go dull quickly.

Anyway… I picked up the Drill Doctor (the one priced around $50) thinking it should work. Havent tried it yet but is there anything special about the Kreg drill bit that makes using the Drill Doctor not a good idea? I plan on going for it tonight but thought I should gather some advice first. Worst case scenario, I have to buy a new Kreg bit which is not a big deal other than having to hunt one down locally or waiting for UPS.

I'm looking for advice on both the Kreg drill bit, and on using the Drill Doctor… Thanks in advance.


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

Have not had this issue , but I am wondering if the longer tip on the Kreg bit would work with the sharpener.

Perhaps a quick email to Kreg to ask them? They might also be interested to learn about the quick dulling of the bit itself. Kregs customer service is pretty responsive.


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hmm, sounds odd, I would contact Kreg, they may send you a new one. I built my whole deck and numerous other small projects with the same bit and it's fine. Don't think there's anything special about it, except for the step at the end. Unfortunately I have never used a drill doctor so I don't know if it will accommodate it. If it doesn't work you can always buy a new bit <g>.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

1. I get a lot more holes (100s) than what you described out of my Kreg drill bits. I baffled as to why yours dulled so quickly.

2. How did you get your Kreg drill bit to work with an impact?

3. I believe the drill dr. holds the bit in a jig fixture meant to sharpen only typical metal drill bits. The Kreg bit is like two tips on one bit.The 3/8" cutter and the smaller pilot hole cutter.

4. I've found out that my local Ace hardware store is carrying the Kreg products now.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't think that I would ever use an impact driver for a drill especially the Kreg drill. The drills are designed for continuous work and that an impact drill could damage the wood.

I have drilled hundreds of holes if not more with mine and it does not seem to have dulled at all and a lot of the holes were in plywood.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

like all others, mine hasn't dulled after a couple hundred holes. You can buy replacement bits, and I believe they are quite a bit less than $50.

I haven't used the drill doctor but don't think it would work very well due to the extra point at the end.

I would actually be more concerned about damaging the drill doctor as opposed to the bit.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Good points everyone. I think a phone call to Kreg is the answer… especially since their bit dulled incredibly fast. Perhaps they will impress me and send out a replacement. Cant seem to find them anywhere (HD, Rockler, OSH, ACE)

To be clear, I was using a Milwaukee M18 impact driver. I know it's not meant for drilling but the bit fits right in to the keyless chuck and man does it drill fast! So fast that, yes, I have split wood with overtorquing. I'll just use my drill driver like I should be to avoid the hassles and potential danger.

When inserted into the little plastic drill doctor jig thingy, the tip of the Kreg bit seems to line up really well with the sharpener but maybe it's a bad idea afterall… I'll check with Kreg and get this sorted out.

Thanks all for the quick and sage replies.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I think the impact driver might have had something to do with it so if you contact Kreg don't mention that part.

The other thing (and it's in their manual)...a shop vac connection does wonders. Slow and easy. Barring that, short plunges and pull-out to clear the sawdust. That bit should last a lot longer than what you described. I don't think I would use a Drill Doctor on it since it works as a system with pretty tight tolerances.

Now before I hit the "post" button, I'm describing the Kreg jig operation, nothing else.

I also see the Kreg stuff everywhere now. All priced the same even at my Ace Hardware store. I think they control that.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

May just be a regional thing, but lowes seems to have kreg products pretty consistently. Worse case you can order from woodcraft online (if you're not fortunate enough to live near one!)


----------



## DustyRich (Jan 20, 2012)

I think Kreg will sharpen their bits if you send them back to them and pay for shipping. Check the instruction booklet that comes with the kit. Also, don't use an impact driver to drill a hole, it will dull the bit very quickly and probably damage it after long term use. I have used the Kreg system for years and drilled thousands of holes in all kinds of wood, composite decking, and pvc trim boards. It is not as sharp as was right out if the box, but it still drills into quarter sawn white oak w/o burning or bogging down.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Not going to mention the impact driver… check!

I see more and more of the Kreg kits at the stores… just not the drill bit by itself it seems.

To be clear, I was drilling pocket holes into 8/4 doug fir with 2.5" screws and now that I think about it, there was a moment during my last project (large picnic table) when I smelled burning wood while drilling… at the time I thought I must have hit a knot. It worked fine after that incident but the bit stopped cutting shortly after. Related? Not sure.


----------



## Kobra (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you have a Menards store where you live? They always carry a nice selection of Kreg products…at least the one near me. I just checked their website and the bit will set you back $16.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Kobra. Amazon has them for $15. I'm hoping Kreg will come thru and send me a replacement, or at the very least, I can apparently send it to them to sharpen.

I'm checking out now and heading home to make some phone calls.

Thanks again everyone. This site is AWESOME!


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

like all others, mine hasn't dulled after a couple hundred holes. You can buy replacement bits, and I believe they are quite a bit less than $50.

I haven't used the drill doctor but don't think it would work very well due to the extra point at the end.

I would actually be more concerned about damaging the drill doctor as opposed to the bit.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

Sixstring I have to go along with Kobra its a lot easyer to go to Menards.All my furniture is made from oak and 99% Kregjig and I go thow a bit 6 mouths to a year on drill bits I go thow more collar's and I would thank Kreg would get you a drill bit they have done it for other's.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

lowes typcially has a good kreg section


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kreg Hex Shank Pocket-Hole Drill Bit


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Talked to Kreg this morning and with no questions asked, they are sending me a new bit and they are throwing in a box of screws. I also ordered a couple of the spacer blocks so I can drill through thicker material (up to 2" vs the stock 1.5") Sweet.

They suggested I not use the Drill Doctor. I'll be keeping it anyway since I have dozens of otherwise dead/dull bits. Maybe I'll work up a review after getting the hang of sharpening. I have yet to open the box but the idea of reusing all my drill bits is a good one. I knew I was hanging on to them for a reason.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Somewhere, I heard that the bits are HSS and that being the case, it should not dull that quickly, even with an impact driver.
I just checked the Kreg website and yes the drill bits are HSS. They should last a long time. The DD might work if the Kreg drill bit has the same edge configuration of standard drill bits, but that is the only surface you will be able to sharpen.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Kreg type bits work best at a high speed. When I used 
one a lot I left it set up in a corded drill because a corded
drill has more rotational speed. When drilling a lot of holes
you want to plunge fast because heat builds up more at
slower speeds.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Good new sixstring. I find Kreg to be very customer friendly but I guess when you realize what you pay for it, you have "pre-paid" future claims such as yours. I'm not complaining (if I had a gripe with their pricing I wouldn't have bought it! and in reality I wish I had bought it years before I did).

btw, I find Leigh to be very customer friendly as well. Nice to see this type of customer service.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Kreg is a fantastic company as you've found out already. That bit should not have dulled after so short a time, I've drilled hundreds of holes with my bit before sharpening. The quickest place to get a new bit is Lowes. $15.48


----------



## james3one (Oct 23, 2010)

You also have to make sure that the bit and jig aren't getting coated with sap. the pine and douglas fir might have that in excess. That will cause a few problems.


----------



## Notabiker (Nov 16, 2015)

Old thread I know but I do have experience using a drill doctor and I have sharpened a kreg drill bit before.

A drill doctor will only sharpen the pilot part of the drill bit, not the step part that the screw's shoulder contacts.

My kit I purchased sometime in 2011?? Came with a bad drill bit, called kreg and explained the problem and got mailed a new one. Being a machinist for two years and hand sharpening sooooooo many drill bits from under 1/8" to larger than 1 1/2" inch I had some clue as to what was wrong with the drill bit. The stepped shoulders had negative clearance as the cutting edge was below the heel. Anyway I used a dremel with a small grinding stone to clearance the cutting edge until the replacement came. It works but doesn't cut as fast and I still use it.


----------

